# New way to buy photographs online...



## tailoredphotography (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi.
I've recently been working on a new way too buy photographs online and although it is still in the early stages I thought I would share it with you. Basically the concept is that a customer can order a custom photograph through the website (which right now is at tailored photgraphy - Home). The specifications of that photo will then be put to another page of the site, visible to photographers. A photographer can then take the photo, upload it to the site and will receive a premium for taking the photo. I was just curious what some of the more veteran photographers think of this idea, and if anyone has any constructive criticism..
Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 15, 2011)

Very interesting way of marketing stock work. I am off to check it out a little. I'll let you know what I think!


----------



## tailoredphotography (Dec 15, 2011)

the website is no where near finished yet, I am merely hear to hear peoples opinions and receive some constructive criticism, as of right now I lack most of the technological skill to make this come true but over the next few months I plan on dusting up on my website building ability...haha


----------



## KmH (Dec 15, 2011)

What happens when 937 photographers take and upload a photo made to the specifications you posted the customer custom ordered?

Do all 937 photographers get paid?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 15, 2011)

So are you trying to use a 99 Designs type structure but instead of Logos you have photographers submit images?


----------



## tailoredphotography (Dec 15, 2011)

well I was considering a few things, firstly after one photographer has uploaded a photo it is no longer possible to upload anymore unless the customer decides that they would prefer a different shot, in which case the listing will be put up again and another can give it a shot. Just a little bit of friendly competition  or you simply let as many people upload photos and then the customer can choose their favorite, and that photographer then gets paid. Thanks for pointing that out though, exactly the kind of thing I wanted to hear.


----------



## tailoredphotography (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't say I have ever seen 99 designs before, but from just glancing around the website I would say that yes it is very similar to that. But like you said instead of Logo's it would be photos or videos. I think of it as an alternative to 'istockphoto' if the photo you are looking for cannot be found there or if it is much too specific.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 15, 2011)

tailoredphotography said:


> well I was considering a few things, firstly after one photographer has uploaded a photo it is no longer possible to upload anymore unless the customer decides that they would prefer a different shot, in which case the listing will be put up again and another can give it a shot. Just a little bit of friendly competition  or you simply let as many people upload photos and then the customer can choose their favorite, and that photographer then gets paid. Thanks for pointing that out though, exactly the kind of thing I wanted to hear.



The way a lot of freelance sites work is that all the freelancers are allowed to submit for the client and the client chooses and pays that person or actually you and then the Freelancer gets their cut.
It's no diiffernt then bidding on a job, you aren't assured of getting every job you bid on


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 15, 2011)

And I think it is a good idea, Just make sure you  price right and have a good commision structure remembering that since the images are more specific they should be priced higher than stock (IMO)


----------



## tailoredphotography (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah that sounds a lot like the second option, i think this is a better option as the customer then gets a much wider variety of photos. After looking at the 99 designs webpage I really like the idea of "contests". Maybe it would make it more exciting to consider each photo a 'contest'. I guess whether its called a contest or not all photographers would be competing for the opportunity too have their photo being the one bought.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 15, 2011)

I do have to say,You're priced wrong, You can't price like stock. I'm not going to purpose shoot for $4


----------



## tailoredphotography (Dec 15, 2011)

None of the prices on the website are accurate, I am still just working with the idea. The website has just been a way for me to come up with some new ideas. I completely understand that if you are going to go out of your way too take a specific photo you should be rewarded much more than if you are taking 100 photos and each one of them has a likelyhood of being bought. But as a photographer what would all of you expect for a purpose shot?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 15, 2011)

I see you as as a bridge between stock and a purpose shot commercial shoot. Even of we were just talking stock images a Full resolution image with an extended license is going to cost $200 or around $35 with a limited use not $14,95. Or A commercial day rate can be $1200. I would think freelancers would be OK somewhere in between there although knowing Photographers. They would be happy with $25 bucks or just a credit...cuz they're stupid LOL


----------



## tailoredphotography (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah the hardest thing is too find the balance between where customers are willing to pay, and not just settle for a lower quality stock photo, and then paying the photographer what they deserve...


----------



## CCericola (Dec 15, 2011)

What you are proposing is working on spec. It's not really bidding on a contract like Rephargotohp said. When you bid on a photography RFQ you don't submit photographs. 99Designs is not regarded as a source for professional, quality logos because both the AIGA and the GAG do not condone spec work. You run the risk of being the 99Designs of the photography world. Cheap, bad quality photography. There is a reason good commercial photography costs what it does.

That said, there is a market for cheap photography, so god luck.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 15, 2011)

I would probably do it as long as it was over $150 or so and the photos weren't ridiculously complicated.  

There is one thing I think you might want to consider.  What's to stop your 'clients' from uploading their specs, reviewing the submissions, picking a concept they like, and then going to do it themselves or finding a stock photo similar after they have seen the concept?  

Basically, the photographers would be putting their ideas out there on the chance that their submission is chosen, but there really isn't a guarantee that the 'client' will even pick one of them.  Seems like a lot of ways your clients could scam the system, even screen shots or right click downloads.

Now, if the client paid a deposit, that would be a different story...


----------



## tailoredphotography (Dec 16, 2011)

i was thinking a simple watermark would suffice, and about a deposit, the entire concept is that if the perfect photo is not found the customer can look elsewhere relies on the fact that no deposit is made. If required to put a deposit a lot of people will choose not too, as they might not find that perfect picture. However maybe having a deposit as optional would be a good idea, and thohse who choose a deposit would obviously receive much more interest from potential photographers.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 16, 2011)

tailoredphotography said:


> i was thinking a simple watermark would suffice, and about a deposit, the entire concept is that if the perfect photo is not found the customer can look elsewhere relies on the fact that no deposit is made. If required to put a deposit a lot of people will choose not too, as they might not find that perfect picture. However maybe having a deposit as optional would be a good idea, and thohse who choose a deposit would obviously receive much more interest from potential photographers.



Except that your entire business model depends upon photographers doing work on spec with no guarantee that any one of them will get compensated for it.  While it makes it an easy sell to your client, it is a bit tougher to get photographers interested.  Yes, a watermark might prevent people from using the actual picture, but it won't detract from those looking to get some ideas.

The only way I could actually see it working is if you charge the client a non-refundable deposit, which would be split between every photographer who submits a photo that is accepted by you or your staff, and then the client pays for the photo that he selects, which you would get a cut of.  Perhaps less clients, but more photographers, which helps you reach higher end clients.  At that point, it would be about establishing a reputation as 'the guy' who can get the most high quality options for the client.

Just my .02


----------



## orljustin (Dec 18, 2011)

tailoredphotography said:


> Hi.
> I've recently been working on a new way too buy photographs online and although it is still in the early stages I thought I would share it with you. Basically the concept is that a customer can order a custom photograph through the website (which right now is at tailored photgraphy - Home). The specifications of that photo will then be put to another page of the site, visible to photographers. A photographer can then take the photo, upload it to the site and will receive a premium for taking the photo. I was just curious what some of the more veteran photographers think of this idea, and if anyone has any constructive criticism..
> Thanks a lot for your time.



This is nothing new.  It's been tried before and gone away as it doesn't work, which is why I can't find many examples.  You can see something like that here: picture research at Photographers Direct and iStock did something that failed: Forums - Discussion - BuyRequest Cancelled ? | iStock . A lot of times, they call it a "contest" to make it sound better, like a photo club in the UK was doing.

Anyways, your pricing is insulting: "The average price of a tailor-made photo is $14.99 but if it is a more  extravagant shot the price will increase to $19.99 or $24.99. You will  be informed of the price after the shot has been taken. All prices are  non-negotiable."  Wow, $14.99!

"2. Photo: Boy diving off of diving board into pool, lifeguard looking away. The  boy should be looking as if he shouldn't be diving and the lifeguarding  she be obviously looking away. Photo is required by 01/12/12. Please  use title P-Boy-Diving"

Sure, like I'm going to upload a lifestyle model-released image for $15.  Wait, you don't say anything about releases anywhere.  You do know about releases, right?  And usage terms?  Are these exclusive images?  RF?  What are they to be used for?  Do you have the ability to track?  What's your percentage?  What's my percentage?

So, to review:
1.  Been done before by more experienced people and it doesn't work
2.  Insultingly cheap
3.  No apparent knowledge of the industry


----------

